# Black Gun optics... Affordable



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been looking at optics for some time now, and I've notice that will all name brand (trijicon, aim point, eotech) comes a pretty large price tag as well!

I'm in search of a simple red or green dot. Something that will stand up to the wear and tear of an AR, and that wont just fall apart. I'm hoping some of you members out there have tried other optics and might have an idea what I should look at. I don't want to spend over $200 because I'm not active military or police, so it would be a waste.

I bought a Firefield FF13012 that was just over $100 with shipping. It seems to be ok, but the dot shuts off sometimes when the gun fires (which sucks) so just looking around for something else.

Any input is welcome

~Thanks for the help~


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Check out the vortex sparc. There's a real good review of them on ar15.com. I had one when I had my ar and it was pretty nice. Academy has them for $199

Here's the review
http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_2_277/187104_Vortex_SPARC_Review.html


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

Linkovich said:


> Check out the vortex sparc. There's a real good review of them on ar15.com. I had one when I had my ar and it was pretty nice. Academy has them for $199
> 
> Here's the review
> http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_2_277/187104_Vortex_SPARC_Review.html


Oh nice. See my dot is more of a blob right now. If you put it on a target near 50 yards, not only does the target disappear, but the blob is odd shaped! Therefore you could take the shot and never know where your hitting. Pretty crappy stuff.

Thanks for the info, Ima check it out now.


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

Primary arms is also very well known for their low cost high quality optics. 


https://www.primaryarms.com/Red_Dot_Store_s/57.htm

Check them out!


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Sitemark at academy red dot around $100


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Take at look at Bushnell's TAC30. Red dots are nice for close shots but I find engaging close range targets gets boring after a few mags. Nice to be able to dial in some magnification for the longer shots.

If you are stuck on red dots though, the Primary Arms is definitely a good choice if you can find any in stock!


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

After reading the ar15.com review, I decided to go down to academy and check out the vortex sparc. I picked one up. I like it and will see how well it holds up next week.


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

Cant go wrong with Vortex. Unconditional warranty / and transferable.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

+1 for the Vortex Sparc. Also look at their Strikefire.


----------

